# :
.
                -   .      (   .)     ( ,   )    .     .   .       ?    .   .

----------


## deklarant_

> .
>                 -   .      (   .)     ( ,   )    .     .   .       ?    .   .


         ,   ,         ,     , 
.  15.13 
   ()       ,   ()   ,    ,    -
               ;    -       .

 :
 19.7.   ()
              ;    -     ;    -       .

----------

> ( ,   )


  ....        ,      ...     5

----------

> .


     ,      .      ,       ,    (  )

----------

> ?


    ,     ,        50  100 000

----------

[QUOTE=deklarant_;54380439]         ,   ,         ,     , 
.  15.13 
   ()       ,   ()   ,    ,    -
               ;    -       .


, ,           15.13?

----------

> , ,           15.13?


,    1 ...   2 .     ?

----------

> ,    1 ...   2 .     ?


 1  2014

----------


## deklarant_

> 1  2014


 03.01.2014   1 , ..    4 .2013

----------

> 03.01.2014   1 , ..    4 .2013


!  :yes:

----------

> !


    .    .        XML-. ..     ,  ,   .   ,   .        ?      ? ,    .

----------

> .    .        XML-. ..     ,  ,   .   ,   .        ?      ? ,    .


  .   !  ,    .    ...

----------


## deklarant_

> ?


   ,       14.16 
.2.  **   (   ), ** ** ,      ,   , -
                   ,    ;    -           ,    .
_     5 ._

----------

> ,       14.16 
> .2.  **   (   ), ** ** ,      ,   , -
>                    ,    ;    -           ,    .
> _     5 ._


      ?    , -,-    .   ( -)     .       ?          ?         ?

----------


## deklarant_

22.11.1995 N 171- (.  02.11.2013)
 10.2. ,    ,    
1.   ,           ,      :
1) - ;
2) ,     (   ,    ,    ,    ,    );
(. 2  .    18.07.2011 N 218-)
3) ,   -  (  ,    ,       ,      ,    ,    );
(. 3  .    18.07.2011 N 218-)
4)  (   (   )          25    ).
( .    18.07.2011 N 218-)
5)                                                      (  )   (  )    ()   ( ).
(. 5     18.07.2011 N 218-)
2.  ,    ,          ,    1  ,  ,    .
3.  ,    ,  ,   - ,         .
( .    18.07.2011 N 218-)
_.4  5   ._

   28  2013 . N 1375/12-01  ,  
-  -               -  -;
-      .

----------

> 22.11.1995 N 171- (.  02.11.2013)
>  10.2. ,    ,    
> 1.   ,           ,      :
> 1) - ;
> 2) ,     (   ,    ,    ,    ,    );
> (. 2  .    18.07.2011 N 218-)
> 3) ,   -  (  ,    ,       ,      ,    ,    );
> (. 3  .    18.07.2011 N 218-)
> 4)  (   (   )          25    ).
> ...


!    .       .     - .                 - ?

----------


## deklarant_

(   -  ),    ,          (.14.16).

----------

> (   -  ),    ,          (.14.16).


  ,      22.11.1995 N 171-  ,          .      ,  -      .    28  2013 . N 1375/12-01     .     .    - .

----------

> ,      22.11.1995 N 171-  ,          .      ,  -      .    28  2013 . N 1375/12-01     .     .    - .


   ,     , ** .    ,      ,        ?

----------


## deklarant_

> ,      22.11.1995 N 171-  ,          .      ,  -      .    28  2013 . N 1375/12-01     .     .    - .


* audit-it.ru  :*
   28  2013 . N 1375/12-01  ,    -    ,       ,      (            ).
 ,        ,           ,     5 .                 ,     25.08.2010 N 558.
   ,             ,    .        ,  *  , -, ,       .*
_      ,       _ .

----------

> ,     , ** .    ,      ,        ?


       (  )               ,     2 (     )   .    - ,    .

----------

> (  )               ,     2 (     )   .    - ,    .


,     ...   ...     ,

----------


## deklarant_

> ,     ...   ...     ,


        (  )  ,

----------

> (  )  ,


      !  ,   ....

----------

> !  ,   ....


  ,    , -            ,    .  1  2 .  ?   3     ?

----------

> ,    , -            ,    .  1  2 .  ?   3     ?


 1  2     , ..      ,   .           , ..   .  3     31.12.14 23:59:59   .

----------

> 1  2     , ..      ,   .           , ..   .  3     31.12.14 23:59:59   .


 , ,  .
        ,      ,          ?     .

----------


## deklarant_

> , ,  .
>         ,      ,          ?     .


     ,     ,     ,   ,   .    .

----------

> ,     ,     ,   ,   .    .


    ,   .      .   ?

----------

> ,   .      .   ?


, ..

----------


## NastjaK

!
 01.12.2014  17-49      .    .
      4  2014,        31,12,2014?     .
?    -      ,    ,        ,     ,   ,    .  ???
      .  -   ?      .         ?    28,11,2014.
   -     ?      (      )?
   -   . 50  .  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:   .       ?             - .     ?    ?
   .
  ...

----------

> 4  2014,        31,12,2014?


   4  2014.?  4       20.01.2015 .        3  2014.,   ,     31.12.14.,     ,   




> .  -   ?


  ,           



> ?


 




> -     ?


,  -  ,     ?         ,    " "      




> -   . 50  .


  ,      ,   ,   ,   .,   5  10  




> - .


   ...

----------


## mspb

,  ,  ,    IT   ..,     .

----------

> ,  ,  ,    IT   ..,     .


   ... !

----------


## deklarant_

> ,  ,  ,    IT   ..,     .


          ?         ?       .        .

----------


## NastjaK

> 4  2014.?  4       20.01.2015 .        3  2014.,   ,     31.12.14.,     ,


,  -       3 . 2014   31.12.2014.      ?  2  -   3-.
   2          .      -     ,    -        ?   .   ,       2,3    .         2- ?     ,    ?





> ,


    -  ,      





> 


,    ))))





> ,  -  ,     ?         ,    " "


      -  .    !!!          .    ?





> ,      ,   ,   ,   .,   5  10


  -   .  -    .   - 




> ...


   -   ...

----------

> ?


,   ! 



> -     ,    -        ?


2-      ,     ,     : "       ...  ... ()",    



> 2- ?     ,    ?


     ,   .  ,   ,  ,   .   ,  ,      2-  2014.     .

----------

> .    ?


 . ,    .     ,        



> .


   .

----------


## NastjaK

> 2-      ,     ,     : "       ...  ... ()",    
> 
>      ,   .  ,   ,  ,   .   ,  ,      2-  2014.     .


.    ,  3-     ,   2-,   . ,     3-      2- ...    ...
   - 500 ...

   ,     ,  .     .    . ,  -       .

----------

> .    ,  3-     ,   2-,   . ,     3-      2- ...


            .   ,    ,     3- ,  ,      2-    ,      2-  3- .     ,         3- .
P.S. ,

----------


## NastjaK

> .   ,    ,     3- ,  ,      2-    ,      2-  3- .     ,         3- .
> P.S. ,


, , !  !
        3-  .  ,           3-,  ,      2-.     .          . .  -       ?

----------

> -       ?


    ....

----------


## mspb

> ?         ?       .        .


         .15.13    .    ,   .   . ,          .

----------


## deklarant_

> .15.13    .    ,   .   . ,          .


       -       ?
       ,     .

----------


## mspb

,    .
  ,

----------

> ,    .
>   ,


  !  ""     .

----------


## mspb

,        .4 .15.12

----------

> ,        .4 .15.12


 !!!  :yes:  :Big Grin:

----------


## mspb

,

----------


## mspb



----------


## mspb



----------

*mspb*, !

----------


## NastjaK

! 
       .  05,02,2015      .  ,   . 
             .
  :
1.     ? ,                  ,      ,       ,     ,       .        ?

2. .   ?       ?   ,      ,          .       .  .

     ???

----------


## deklarant_

> ,      ,          .       .  .


   ,       ., ..     ,    ,     .. 
         ,     .          ,               .
       ,   ,          ,             ,              . ..  ,          -        (,   ..).
          ,  .
..  .2.1.
3.                ,                     .

----------

> 1.     ? ,                  ,      ,       ,     ,       .        ?


         ,     ,      .       ,    .    ,              (-). 



> 2. .   ?       ?   ,      ,          .       .  .


     : " "  "     .. , .... "         .
   ,     ,      ...  ,

----------


## NastjaK

.      ,    .

----------

> .      ,    .


 ,      .

----------


## olgarus

> ,  ,  ,    IT   ..,     .


   ... :Redface:                                      	       (   
 )-     .           ,       1000  (            .)     -    .   .           .   .    -  ,     -    .

----------

> -  ,     -    .


  -...

----------


## NastjaK

> ,      .


!
  ,      -    50    .       .

----------

